# Sugar Gliders!!!



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

I know they dont really belong here but didn't know were else to put it! Does anyone else own suggies? I currently have a breeding pair (Buda and Bindi)and a mother and daughter(Ciara and China) who will need splitting soon but are very happy together at the moment. thanks x


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm going to be honest with you & say i've never heard of them

Sorry


But pic's is a must plz...


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

same here what are they? pictures please


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry guys i dnt have any pix on this comp but you can go on ( SugarGlider.com) to see loadsa pics and find out more about them. They are really hard work but so so cute and can get really friendly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Had a look round & they're cute liitle things!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> Had a look round & they're cute liitle things!


they are cute, im going to show them to T---JAY she might like one,


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Never heard of them before; they do look rather cute on that website thought.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

I think these are so cute I would like to have a pair , I was thinking a while ago about having some,I've had chipmonks and they were very friendly , I've seen sugargliders advertised in my local paper , I have gone from shell i or shant I I don't knowI think I will one day,I know with alot of patiance they are very good animals and alot slower than a chipmonk thats for sure.


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Never heard of them before, but they do look really cute.....Thanks for sharing with us....


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of a Flickr members sugar glider:










From her Flickr page

I don't know about cute but they certainly have lovely huge eyes!


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

I loooooooove sugar gliders! Heard about these little critters last yr at some point and fell in love with them! Would adore a pair as pets but ain't got the money or the knowledge or any idea where I'd get any! lol


----------



## ilovemypiggies (Apr 12, 2008)

i looked at a few on you tube, there really cute and one was very vocal
seen them advertised at £150 each omg and they need big cages, so wont be having any


----------



## Linton08 (Aug 29, 2008)

how much are you selling them for, or are you giving them away for free?


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

be very careful with sugar gliders. They need a very strict diet. They stink to high heaven and you must keep at least 2. One may self mutilate if it gets too stressed.

I have a friend who keeps them and they are very hard to look after.


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

Chris is right my friend has 2 and they need a lot of looking after and they cant b kept on their own. Bit worried as saw that someone wanted 2 buy 1 for a child this is a really really really bad idea. Having one would be extremely creul as they often self mutilate if they get bored or lonely, they r very specialist pets im not even sure i agree with them being pets personally but that is my opinion, but as long as the owner is very knowlegable i suppose there is no harm


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

how cute!!!


If I get one....it'll be a teddy one


----------

